# Touareg Brembos for a Mk6 GTI????



## spessx (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys,
Saw this on Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...t_988
I'm curious if you could build a big break kit out of the VW Touareg Brake Calipers and rotors that would fit on a MkV/VI GTI. I did a search and didn't see that this had been discussed before. 
-s


----------



## OettingerNY (Feb 24, 2010)

It's been discussed in the mkVI forums, but still no hard answer as to whether or not they'll fit without spacers/oversize wheels.


----------

